
Peter Thiel is now on stage at the RNC [live] [video] - sabalaba
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r_lpyG-ddec
======
solipsism
Being on a bus and not having seen the video, I wondered how Theil would
reconcile libertarianism with support for Trump. But i wasn't sure Theil
considered himself a libertarian so I went to Google and started typing, "is
Theil a".

Why am I not surprised that the first autocomplete offered by Google was, "is
Theil a Jewish name" given the venue at which he just spoke?

~~~
DefaultUserHN
>I wondered how Theil would reconcile libertarianism with support for Trump

There's no need for reconciliation. His libertarian views align with most of
Trump's policies and views.

~~~
solipsism
That's a joke. Expansion of the military. Favoring eminent domain. Iranian
sanctions. Federal trade deals. Border walls. Gay marriage left to the states.
I don't know what brand of libertarianism you are familiar with.

~~~
DefaultUserHN
>Expansion of the military.

Trump is for a reduction in military spending. Reduce spending by buying only
the best weapons and equipment while shutting down useless projects. Also, he
will stop letting lobbyists force the military to buy useless expensive
equipment that they don't need. Under Trump, the military will finally be free
to buy only the equipment it need.

>Favoring eminent domain.

He's not going to pass any new laws. Hillary is not going to pass any new laws
concerning this either.

>Iranian

Iran should not have access to nuclear weapons. Your liberties will be
meaningless if your country is destroyed by nukes that ISIS stole from Iran.

>Federal trade

Trump will renegotiate trade deals and make the country rich and wealthy
again. Why would any libertarians want a poor broken country? Your liberties
are meaningless if you're dying on the street of hunger.

>Border walls

Barbarians are ransacking your cities. Trump just wants to stop it.

>Gay marriage left to the states

As it should. In this way, you will have the liberty and freedom to move to a
state that agrees with your view. It should NOT be one single national rule
that everyone MUST conform to. People should have the freedom of choice to
follow it or not. And the only way you can have that is to have some states
legalize it, while some don't.

>I don't know what brand of libertarianism you are familiar with.

The kind that says the government should provide a safe place for people to
live lives the way they want while NOT meddling in their personal affairs,
like which bathroom they can and can not use. People have always been able to
use the bathroom responsibly. You don't suddenly need the government to help
you use the bathroom now.

